# Obamas Visit To Bozeman, Mt ..The Real Story



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My fathers friends live in Montana, this is his personal story of Obamas visit to Bozeman ,Mt..the story you WONT see in the media.



This was sent to me by a friend in Bozeman , MT who was there. Why do we tolerate this?

Hello All,

By now you have probably heard that President Obama came to Montana last Friday. However, there are many things that the major news has not covered. I feel that since Bill and I live here and we were at the airport on Friday I should share some facts with you. Whatever you decide to do with the information is up to you. If you chose to share this email with others I do ask that you DELETE my email address before you forward this on.

On Wednesday, August 5th it was announced locally that the President would be coming here. There are many groups here that are against his healthcare and huge spending so those groups began talking and deciding on what they were going to do. The White House would not release ANY details other than the date.

On about Tuesday Bill found out that they would be holding the "Town Hall" at the airport. (This is only because Bill knows EVERYONE at the airport) Our airport is actually located outside of Belgrade (tiny town) in a very remote location. Nothing is around there. They chose to use a hangar that is the most remotely located hangar. You could not pick a more remote location, and you can not get to it easily. It is totally secluded from the public. 
FYI: We have many areas in Belgrade and Bozeman which could have held a large amount of folks with sufficient parking. (gymnasiums/auditoriums). All of which have chairs and tables, and would not have to be SHIPPED IN!! $$$$$ 
During the week, cargo by the TONS was being shipped in constantly. Airport employees could not believe how it just kept coming. Though it was our President coming several expressed how excessive it was, especially during a recession. $$$$$

Late Tuesday/early Wednesday the 12th, they said that tickets would be handed out on Thursday 9am at two locations and the president would be arriving around 12:30 Friday.

Thursday morning about 600 tickets were passed out. However, 1500 were printed at a Local printing shop per White House request. Hmmmm......900 tickets just DISAPPEARED. 
This same morning someone called into the radio from the local UPS branch and said that THOUSANDS of Dollars of Lobster were shipped in for Obama. Montana has some of the best beef in the nation!!! And it would have been really wonderful to help out the local economy. Anyone heard of the Recession?? Just think...with all of the traveling the White House is doing. $$$$$ One can only imagine what else we are paying for.

On Friday Bill and I got out to the airport about 10:45am. The groups that wanted to protest Obama's spending and healthcare had gotten a permit to protest and that area was roped off. But that was not to be. A large bus carrying SEIU (Service Employees International Union) members drove up onto the area (illegal)and unloaded right there. It was quite a commotion and there were specifically 2 SEIU men trying to make trouble and start a fight. Police did get involved and arrested the one man but they said they did not have the manpower to remove the SEIU crowd. 
The SEIU crowd was very organized and young. About 99% were under the age of 30 and they were not locals! They had bullhorns and PROFESSIONALLY made signs. Some even wore preprinted T-shirts. Oh, and Planned Parenthood folks were with them.....professing abortion rights with their T-shirts and preprinted signs. (BTW, all these folks did have a permit to protest in ANOTHER area)

Those against healthcare/spending moved away from the SEIU crowd to avoid confrontation. They were orderly and respectful. Even though SEIU kept coming over and walking through, continuing to be very intimidating and aggressive at the direction of the one SEIU man.

So we had Montana folks from ALL OVER the state with their homemade signs and their DOGS with homemade signs. We had cowboys, nurses, doctors you name it. There was even a guy from Texas who had been driving through. He found out about the occasion, went to the store, made a sign, and came to protest.

If you are wondering about the press.....Well, all of the major networks were over by that remote hangar I mentioned. They were conveniently parked on the other side of the buildings FAR away. None of these crowds were even visible to them. I have my doubts that they knew anything about the crowds. 
We did have some local news media around us from this state and Idaho . Speaking of the local media...they were invited. However, all questions were to be turned into the White House in advance of the event. Wouldn't want anyone to have to think off the top of their head.

It was very obvious that it was meant to be totally controlled by the White House. Everything was orchestrated down to the last detail to make it appear that Montana is just crazy for Obama and government healthcare. Even those people that talked about their insurance woes........the White House called our local HRDC (Human Resource and Development Committee) and asked for names. Then the White House asked those folks to come. Smoke and mirrors...EVERYTHING was staged!!!!!!!!!!!

I am very dismayed about what I learned about our current White House. The amount of control and manipulation was unbelievable. I felt I was not living in the United States of America , more like the USSR !! I was physically nauseous. Bill and I have been around when Presidents or Heads of State visit. It has NEVER been like this. I am truly very frightened for our country. America needs your prayers and your voices. If you care about our country please get involved. Know the issues. And let Congress hear your voices again and again!! If they are willing to put forth so much effort to BULLY a small town one can only imagine what is going on in Washington DC . Scary!!


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Come now comrads, just drink the kool aid and feel happy!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

mmmmmmmm. OH YEAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm sure this is nothing new.......... Maybe more obvious than in past terms but..


----------



## Lynnie (Aug 27, 2009)

We all believe what we WANT to believe, don't we? Sorry, all the emails and stories who come from a "friend" or "my brother's father-in-law" or a "friend of a friend" just don't cut it with me. I need somewhere that I can really check this out. I received this as an email from a friend, too, so it's making the rounds. I'll get back to you when I can find actual proof. Why does the person not want their name listed so we can really check out the story for its veracity??


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Obama is nothing but a public relations mirage to conceal the lefties super-socialistic agenda. The masterful manipulation of the media and public are nothing new, because it is essentially what got him elected; hot air and dreams of socialist paradise. But now the Obama crew have found themselves in unfamiliar territory; because they are the party in power, the are _"The Man"_, hence they have run out of people to blame for everything. As people have begun to discover, Obama and his merry crew know a lot less about running a country then handing out empty promises and carefully orchestrated photo opportunities.

The health care debate has placed a sacred socialist cow on the pedestal of public opinion for all to see, and many, if not most people don't like what they see. A small minority of Americans want to destroy the healthcare system as it is to correct what they perceive to be the perceived injustice of having to pay for medical coverage. While the majority of Americans are not completely satisfied with aspects of their healthcare (myself included), they and I don't believe in throwing the baby out with the bathwater. I also have very little faith in our government to efficiently run what will be a massive bureaucratic megalith of a department where my medical treatment is at stake.

England's healthcare system is the third largest employer on the planet; the first and second being the Chinese Red Army and India's national transportation network. This is in a nation with that ranks 79th in total area and 22nd in population (about 60 million). That's only a fifth of the US population, so I can only begin to imagine the staggering size of the government branch that would run a US public health service and its enormous cost.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> We all believe what we WANT to believe, don't we? Sorry, all the emails and stories who come from a "friend" or "my brother's father-in-law" or a "friend of a friend" just don't cut it with me. I need somewhere that I can really check this out. I received this as an email from a friend, too, so it's making the rounds. I'll get back to you when I can find actual proof. Why does the person not want their name listed so we can really check out the story for its veracity??


Hey Lynnie.. ...I personally spoke to the individual that wrote that ...its 100 percent true so GFY :flipoff::flipoff::flipoff:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lynnie said:


> We all believe what we WANT to believe, don't we? Sorry, all the emails and stories who come from a "friend" or "my brother's father-in-law" or a "friend of a friend" just don't cut it with me. I need somewhere that I can really check this out. I received this as an email from a friend, too, so it's making the rounds. I'll get back to you when I can find actual proof. Why does the person not want their name listed so we can really check out the story for its veracity??


You sound like another Obama kool aid drinker from his home state of IL


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Lynnie said:


> We all believe what we WANT to believe, don't we? Sorry, all the emails and stories who come from a "friend" or "my brother's father-in-law" or a "friend of a friend" just don't cut it with me. I need somewhere that I can really check this out. I received this as an email from a friend, too, so it's making the rounds. I'll get back to you when I can find actual proof. Why does the person not want their name listed so we can really check out the story for its veracity??


Hey Lynnie. Unfortunately for you, 7 is a pretty well-known 'face' around here, and I take him at his word when he says he knows the person who said this. YOU on the other hand, can pour yourself a giant glass of strawberry Kool-Aide.

edit: I would not let 7 near my children with tootsie rolls, but other than that he is pretty cool.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> edit: I would not let 7 near my children with tootsie rolls, but other than that he is pretty cool.


Thats just wrong 5-0....


----------

